# westgate lakes resort and spa or mystic dunes orlando



## CARTER281 (Jan 19, 2007)

trying to decide between a three bedrm at the westgate lakes resort and spa, or mystic dunes, or a 2 bedroom marriott.  i have 5 adults a 2 year old and 5 year old, i know the marriott would work, but 3 bedrms would be better unless the other 2 resorts just dont compare.  stayed at the grande vista last year in a new 2 bdrm it was excellent but we really didn't do anything there other than sleep. this time will use resorts amenities pool, etc
what would you do


----------



## frenchieinme (Jan 20, 2007)

If you are going to be going to the theme parks, Westgate Lakes' location is very hard to beat as it is located directly in the middle of the three major theme parks.

A 3BR there house 12 on 2 king beds, 2 full size beds and 2 large queensize sofa beds.  Therefore 8 comfortably without having to use the sofa beds.

The spa was rated one of the top 10 last year in a spa industry magazine.  I know the gals in our family love the spa and find the pricing reasonable.  

When are you going?  My family will be there from Feb 18 thru March 11 in our 4BR/4BA executive villas.  If you are there while we are there, let me know and I will lend you one of my owner cards to get freebies and discounts.:whoopie: 

frenchieinme 

email me and I will send you my webpage which has the floor plan for a Westgate Lakes' 3BR/3BA unit.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 20, 2007)

We are 3br owners at Mystic Dunes, but have only seen the 2br. It's a very nice resort in a great location for doing Disney. If you can get a 3br there, I'd grab it. 

Sheila


----------

